# Planning to put fiberglass on the side of the front speakers



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

My front speakers are very close to the side wall. I plan to place 2inch or 4inch compressed fiberglass (2feet x 4feet) panels on both side walls.

Is it good practice to place panel just next to speaker on side wall? 

Is it advised to use 2 inch or 4inch panels?

If I need to place on the side wall next to the speaker, does bottom of panel starts from the floor or from the ear height.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

I would use 4-inch panels, otherwise it would be like turning the treble down (2-inch panels will absorb more highs than mids). If you can space those panels 4 inches from the wall, then all the better (absorbtion will be more broadband).


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Agreed. As for placement, start the panels 18-24" off the floor and start them maybe 4" behind the front baffle of the speakers and coming out toward you. 

Bryan


----------

